# Brian do you still have the link to the old forums?



## icydog (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you still have the link to the old Tug forums?  I want to look something up. thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.tug1.net/cgi-bin/Ultimate.cgi?action=intro&BypassCookie=true


----------



## icydog (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't search over there. Is the search ability discontinued? I wanted to find my first post about my purchase of the Hilton Club in NYC and all the advice I got back then. Thanks Brian. 
Marylyn Carlyle
Old user name icy-dog
New forum user name icydog (no hyphen)


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 14, 2009)

you can try using google to search for your term

type "hilton club in nyc" site:tug1.net    (or change whatever you want to search for in parenthesis)


----------

